# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  FIONA, home virtual assistant, Adele Robots, Asturias, Spain

## Airicist

Developer - Adele Robots

"Fiona: Your voice has never been this powerful" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

First Home Virtual Assistant powered by FIONA 

Uploaded on May 19, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Fiona: Your voice has never been this powerful 

Published on Jun 18, 2013

----------


## Airicist

First Home Virtual Assistant powered by FIONA

Published on Sep 22, 2015

----------

